# Quick show and tell on Slider gear



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't have time to watch the video right now, but will take a look later tonight.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Video of us playing.


----------



## halloween-deguisement (Aug 10, 2011)

Sound is awesome! Looks all the scratch in the streets ! And here's a nice advice from the 1st video: "If you have problem with your knees, yousouldn't do this activity" : )
Will be good to do for Halloween show with protections hidden by (resistant) clothes...So nobody knows


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

halloween-deguisement said:


> Sound is awesome! Looks all the scratch in the streets ! And here's a nice advice from the 1st video: "If you have problem with your knees, yousouldn't do this activity" : )
> Will be good to do for Halloween show with protections hidden by (resistant) clothes...So nobody knows


The "scratches" are just lines from the plastic on the knee pads transferring on to the street. It disappeared after a couple of days.

As for concealing it under a costume...if you cover up the plastic with cloth it won't let you slide anymore. The plastic and lesser amount of friction is what allows the slide to happen.

The reason the metal plates stopped me when we tried those is because the metal doesn't scrape off like the plastic does...so it is friction and resistance. You can hide some of the gear...but the points in contact with the ground allow the slide. So they should be plastic and exposed.


----------



## halloween-deguisement (Aug 10, 2011)

That's definitely make sense ! No way to hide.


----------

